# Where you put your S-Ticket?



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Forgive if this has already been asked.

Where have you or are you putting your WaxStock S-Ticket?

I thought, being nice and original and stick one in each rear side window.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ours is on the tailgate. Not seen any others yet, will look when we Ger back to the holiday inn tonight


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I've got one in the back window of my mrs golf cab. On the car park of holiday inn


----------

